# Detailers in Dorset?



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi folks,

Does anyone know of any good detailers in Dorset (Poole/Bournemouth area)?

Problem is, I really need someone who have their own premises as I do not have a driveway and therefore, I don't think a mobile detailer would be able to make a good job of it as they would have to just work on it out in the road where there is hardly any room where I live, not exactly ideal!

Cheers.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I have family in Dorset! Shame I'm not closer. There is a good guy down there though in Bournemouth - First Choice Detailing, like me he's Auto Finesse Approved.


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheers Daryl, I will check them out.


----------

